# [Résolu] Airport Express et freebox



## Fuskyller (14 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

Je me dirige petit à petit vers Mac (Airport Express, Iphone) mais suis encore sur PC  

Beaucoup de messages ont été écrit à ce sujet, mais malheureusement je ne parviens pas à configurer correctement mon matériel:

Je viens d'acquérir une Airport Express base station( carrée), son logiciel  étant la version 4.2
J'ai la dernière Freebox (V5)
Je suis sur PC avec Windows XP SP2
Une carte Wifi Netgear WG311T

*Mon seul but est d'écouter ma musique sur ma chaine HiFi par l'intermédiaire de l'airport et ce SANS CABLE*

La freebox n'est pas compatible WPS mais plusieurs internautes disent avoir trouver l'astuce mais sans vraiment détailler la manip... Une des conditions est de passer la freebox en routeur, ce que j'ai fait.

J'ai donc redémarrer ma freebox pour enregistrer les modifs, mais lorsque je lance l'assistant réglages Airport, il ne trouve pas la borne. Le voyant de la borne est orange et clignote.

Pour le moment, le seul moyen pour avoir le voyant vert est de relier la freebox à la borne par cable ethernet, mais même étant vert, cela ne fonctionne pas correctement car je perds la connection internet. Je patauge un peu !

Merci de m'aider
​


----------



## Fuskyller (16 Avril 2008)

Up!

Personne me répond car la solution est ailleurs ? ou ma question n'est pas clair ?

Merci d'avance !​


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2008)

Fuskyller a dit:


> La freebox n'est pas compatible WPS mais plusieurs internautes disent avoir trouver l'astuce mais sans vraiment détailler la manip... Une des conditions est de passer la freebox en routeur, ce que j'ai fait.​



Ben il faudrait  leur poser la question directement.

la freebox n'est pas compatible WPS, certains point d'accès wifi (cf saleté de DLink ne le sont pas non plus) bref pas facile.


----------



## Zyrol (16 Avril 2008)

Debut de réponse : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4552777&postcount=12


puis regarde tes MP


----------



## Fuskyller (17 Avril 2008)

Merci Zyrol. En fait je t'avais contacté car en recherchant dans le forum je suis tombé sur ton post avec ton fameux shéma ! C'est exactement l'installation que tu as que j'aimerais avoir, sauf que je n'ai pas besoind 'avoir un autre ordi ou une autre imprimante, il me faut uniquement la chaine hifi.​ 
Mon problème commence par le fait que je vois l'airport express (assistant réglage) seulement si je la branche en ethernet. Impossible de la voir sans cable.​ 
Tout d'abord j'aimerais essayer de la faire fonctionner avec cable Ethernet d'abord, avant de me lancer dans le total wifi. Et ça je n'y arrive déjà pas.​ 
Dois-je d'abord passer par l'utilitaire admin ou l'assistant réglage ?
- Admin: il me demande un mdp (public par défaut) je le rentre et me dis "erreur survenue, code 6753...
- Assistant réglage: je choisis nouveau réseau sans fil, mais il se mélange les pinceaux avec ma connexion internet wifi.​ 
Voila pour le début​


----------



## Zyrol (17 Avril 2008)

Je commencerais par faire une hard reset, afin que ta borne soit comme neuve. Car là ça a l'air d'être le binz...

Ensuite tu peux la configurer par cable l'admin directement, c'est comme ça que j'ai fais,pas de probeme. Essaye de te calquer sur mes copies d'ecran.

Pour le hard reset, je t'aurais bien donner le lien, mais depuis mon iphone c'est un peu tendu...  fais une recherche tu devrais trouver sans probleme.


----------



## Fuskyller (17 Avril 2008)

Bon, la première étape est passé, je parviens à écouter ma musique !!! Mais avec le cable ethernet.

L'erreur 6753 ne s'est plus affichée à partir du moment ou j'ai reseté la freebox et reseté l'airport.

Comment faire maintenant pour arriver au même résultat et ce sans cable ethernet ??
​


----------



## Fuskyller (17 Avril 2008)

A l'Iphone, j'en ai un aussi, c'est trop magique !!!

Bon j'ai réalisé des réglages similaires à ta copie d'écran et enlever le cable ethernet, l'airport clignote en orange, je n'arrive donc plus à me connecter...

Les info serveurs DNS sont elles indispensables ??

Ce que je ne comprends pas aussi, c'est que dès que je la débranche puis rebranche, elle ne se connecte pas toute seule...

Je ne dois tout de même pas faire un reset a chaque fois ??​


----------



## Zyrol (18 Avril 2008)

Il faut comprendre le principe que la borne ne va pas diffuser ton réseau sans fil (mode WDS) mais faire partie intégrante du réseau sans fil de ta freebox.
Si elle clignote orange, c'est qu'elle n'a pas pu se connecter à ton réseau sans fil.

Vérifie si tu as bien rentré le nom de réseau et le mot de passe du wifi de la freebox.

Attribue une adresse manuelle à l'airport en dehors de la plage DHCP de la freebox. Afin d'eviter tout conflit d'adresses IP.
Je m'explique : 
Sur la page routeur de free tu peux choisir la plage d'attribution des adresses DHCP. Donc quand on attribue une adresse manuelle à l'express, le mieux est d'eviter que cette adresse soit dans la plage DHCP.
Pour illustrer voici une copie d'ecran de ma plage DHCP : 







Ensuite, histoire de coller à ma config, chez mis un bail DHCP permanent sur l'express avec l'identification de l'adresse machine. En théorie, c'est inutile, mais bon... ça a marché comme ça... donc je ne la contredis pas 
comme ici : 




tu penseras bien sur à mettre l'adresse MAC (MACHINE) de l'express à la place des X 
Dans ma config, l'airport est en 192.168.0.5

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Fuskyller (18 Avril 2008)

Super Zyrol, ça marche.

T'es un As dans les expliquations.

J'ai donc bien indiquer nom du réseau et attribuer ma clef wep Hex (la même que la freebox). J'ai mis à jour l'airport, il a réinitialiser, j'ai viré le cable Ethernet, et la led est pasée au vert !!!

Je lance Itunes, choisi les hauts parleur distants que j'ai crées et musique maestro !

Merci beaucoup.

Comme j'ai un peu galéré et trifouillé pas mal le logiciel, je suis prêt à mon tour d'aider celui qui n'arrive pas à configurer son airport.

En tous cas, mille merci pour ton support !!​


----------



## Zyrol (18 Avril 2008)

Formidable


----------

